# Cool edit Pro.. Hilfe Bitte....! Compressor



## Slak (7. Juli 2004)

Hallo Leute.

Also ich hab mir einen mix angefertigt. Nun möchte ich das die lauten und leisen passagen gut abgeglichen werden. Weiss jemand eine gute einstellung in dynamic processing? Da gibts so viele und ich weiss nicht was so optimal ist? Danke schonmal....

P.S. ach ja noch was. wenn ich zu abschluss normalisiere ist da dann 95% ne gute einstellung? auf 100% bin ich immernoch im roten bereich...


----------



## Tobias Menzel (7. Juli 2004)

Hi,

das ist leider von hier aus schwer zu beantworten, da die Einstellungen (Threshold, Rate usw.) stark von der Art des Materials abhängen.

Bei einem fertigen Mix ist es z.B. oft besser, auf einen Multiband-Kompressor auszuweichen, da (z.B. bei Dance/HipHop) die tiefen Frequenzen der Bassdrum einen hohen Pegel haben, was den ganzen Track bei starker Kompression zum "Pumpen" bringt (kann allerdings auch gewollt sein).
Generell würde ich
1. die einzelnen Spuren vor dem Mix ggf. vorkomprimieren
2. den Mix sehr vorsichtig komprimieren (z.B. 2:1 bei -2 dB) und vielleicht eine etwas längere Attackzeit wählen.

Das Ergebnis hängt auch von der verwendeten Software/Hardware ab.

Gruß

P.S.: Bei einem Digitalmix ist der "rote" Bereich eigentlich irrelevant, da es keine Sättigung gibt. Eine Übersteuerung setzt erst ein, wenn Du den ganzen Bereich "überfährst" -> Clipping. 
Versuche, den Pegelbereich möglichst weit auszunutzen - damit wird die Auflösung (Bitbreite) bestmöglichst ausgenutzt.


----------



## Slak (9. Juli 2004)

HI Datec.

Dank Dir erstmal für die erste hilfe....

Also ich muss mal schauen ob ich das alles so auf die reihe bekomme. Also ich mixe hiphop/soul und mir gehts for allem da drum, wenn ich den mix auf der anlage höre, dann ist immer extrem viel bass bei den überlagerten daten (2-3 Lieder bzw samples übereinander) und oft leise, bei nicht so lauten Musikstücken. das hört man voll raus. Manche stellen sind wegen der leisen musikdatei dann etwas leiser. mir geht es um den kompromiss von laut und leise aber eher leise. Also das ich alles in alle auf ein level bekomme, die lauten aber auch die leisen passagen. Wenn Du noch nen Tipp hast. immer her damit. Gilt auch für alle anderen da draussen. THX erstmal.


----------



## Tobias Menzel (9. Juli 2004)

Hi,

wenn es darum geht laute und leise Passagen anzugleichen (also nicht unbedingt sehr schnelle Dynamikänderungen), kannst Du natürlich mit etwas längeren Attack- und Releasezeiten am Kompressor experimentieren.

Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre, mit Hüllkurven zu arbeiten (bzw. Mixautomation), wobei ich nicht weiß, ob CoolEdit das in der aktuelen Version unterstützt.
(Meine aber mich zu erinnern, dass zumindest CoolEdit Pro diese Möglichkeit bietet).


----------

